# where to get the best fabric?



## hcsorrell (Jun 19, 2003)

Hello everyone. I need to redo all of the interior cushins in our Pearson 365. I want to find a unique fabric that is soft and homey yet will withstand the marine environment. I am also curious about mattresses for the v-birth. Any advise would be great. Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been researching this for the same project on our southern cross 39. To the best of my new found knowledge Alcantra-Ultrasuede seems to be the most durable,wide variety of colors,softest and of course most expensive.Are you doing the work your self?


----------



## hcsorrell (Jun 19, 2003)

I have definately thought about doing them myself but our friends just got their cushins done for a good price so....
Thanks for the info and I will definately check it out.


----------



## hcsorrell (Jun 19, 2003)

Just to let you know I did end up with the ultra-suede! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback are you having the work done if so I would be interested what part of the country are in??? I am having problems getting mine done.


----------



## hcsorrell (Jun 19, 2003)

I am in Charleston, SC. I am using William''s Upholstry located 20 minutes outside of Charleston. It is just a man, his wife & their son who do the work. I found the fabric myself and they are ordering the foam and making the cushions. I should get them back in another week or so and I will let you know how they turn out. If you are nearby and would like their number, let me know. Take care,
Hailey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My cushions are done I too ordered the fabric easier that way,totaly unrelated my husband and I will be sailing into Charleston SC in or around Columbus day and need to keep the boat there for a week any ideas?? The boat is 42 and draws 5/6 thanks in advance
Heidi


----------



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

where did you find the fabric? I have not had much luck locating the Alcantra-Ultrasuede on the internet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ultrasuede-alcantara can be ordered through toray Inc. 800-633-8870 fax 803-817-3701 the differance between Ultrasuede and Ultasuede-alcantara is alcantara has a backing good luck


----------

